

This Is What Twitter Jail Looks Like - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/this-is-what-twitter-jail-looks-like/

======
mikecane
Someone once asked here about Twitter limits. Well, there you go. I managed to
hit it today. You can go count up my tweets for the day and now see what the
new limit is.

